# Oh, the joys of blowing coat!



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I think after 14 months, Cass is really blowing coat! I found her first mat behind her ear, and she has been getting some where her harness rubs. If it gets real bad like discribed here, I don't know if I can put her and me through the daily dematting rigors. He coat seems to grow very fast though. It just starting to get colder here and I don't want to shave her down now either. 

Anyway I wanted to share a good conditioner I have started using on her and it leaves her coat very light, fluffy, and soft. It's Aussie moist, it smells good and you can get it in the supermarket. I use it too and like it alot! I still use ice on ice too! Pics from after her last bath.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bless you! She is still in a puppy cut! Hopefully the "Blowing Coat" will be easier for you. The "Blowing Coat" gets worse before it gets better so hang in there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> Well, I think after 14 months, Cass is really blowing coat! I found her first mat behind her ear, and she has been getting some where her harness rubs. If it gets real bad like discribed here, I don't know if I can put her and me through the daily dematting rigors. He coat seems to grow very fast though. It just starting to get colder here and I don't want to shave her down now either.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to share a good conditioner I have started using on her and it leaves her coat very light, fluffy, and soft. It's Aussie moist, it smells good and you can get it in the supermarket. I use it too and like it alot! I still use ice on ice too! Pics from after her last bath.


She looks gorgeous! If I remember correctly, she was a bit late having her coat start to grow in, so I suppose it makes sense that she's on the later side of blowing coat too. Hopefully, with her coat at that length, you won't have to deal with the kind of mats people find on dogs in full coat. If you do, and choose to put her in a short puppy cut, do it BEFORE she gets matted, so she doesn't need to be shaved in the cold weather... and then you can have fun with all the cute sweaters and coats that those of us with long haired dogs can't use! You can always let her hair grow longer again once blowing coat is over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

P.S. remember that clean, well conditioned dogs mat less than dirty dogs. I found it VERY helpful to bathe Kodi more often when he was blowing coat. At it's worst, I was bathing him every 4-5 days, but as long as I did that, the little matting he got, came out very easily, without hurting him or taking a long time.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

That's true, Karen. I haven't gone past a week without washing her, and was just thinking I might be able to go longer. I comb her out most everyday anyway, but the mats are sneaking in there. Remember I was worried her tail wouldn't grow out, and now it's nice and long, and I am getting challenged keeping it mat free. Luckily, here in California, it doesn't get super cold, so I may not need the cute sweaters.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

nlb said:


> That's true, Karen. I haven't gone past a week without washing her, and was just thinking I might be able to go longer. I comb her out most everyday anyway, but the mats are sneaking in there. Remember I was worried her tail wouldn't grow out, and now it's nice and long, and I am getting challenged keeping it mat free. Luckily, here in California, it doesn't get super cold, so I may not need the cute sweaters.


Hello fellow Californian!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello...are you Northern, or So. Cal? I'm So. Cal, seems like everyone is up North. :frusty:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

she's adorable... Coach did the same at that age, knees, ears, neck even the head of his tail (that looked odd when it was shaved) but.. the shorter cut helped in the end. 

He's dropping hair again at 2 years, but probably because I don't brush him enough.. bad mom. No mats, just lots in the brush when I do run it through him...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nlb said:


> Hello...are you Northern, or So. Cal? I'm So. Cal, seems like everyone is up North. :frusty:


bwhahahaha, everyone? all 2 of us?  there ARE several in the Bay Area ... although, from my perspective that is SO not Northern California ... more central ... lol let the debate begin!! 

She is SO pretty! looks just like Tillie but with shorter hair!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

nlb said:


> Hello...are you Northern, or So. Cal? I'm So. Cal, seems like everyone is up North. :frusty:


Bama is a Hollywood havapom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> bwhahahaha, everyone? all 2 of us?  there ARE several in the Bay Area ... although, from my perspective that is SO not Northern California ... more central ... lol let the debate begin!!
> 
> She is SO pretty! looks just like Tillie but with shorter hair!!


I thought we'd already determined that you lived on the border of Canada, Tammy!:bolt:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> I thought we'd already determined that you lived on the border of Canada, Tammy!:bolt:


I'd RATHER live on the border of Canada!! eace:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> Bama is a Hollywood havapom!


Ahh...Hollywierd! Just teasing ya...

Not far away from me. I had a pom when I was a kid too.


----------

